# Monark



## higgens (Jul 19, 2016)

I got this monark on Saturday  from a thrift store because I thought it would be a good match for my boys bike 



 


 
Here it is starting to match 


 



Just need to change back wheel and fined a rack


----------



## Awhipple (Jul 19, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 29, 2016)

Bike is looking great !
And thanks for posting the mens Monark.

I got a mens Monark that needs a chain sprocket & handlebar stem.
Now I know what they look like.
Good Luck with your project.


----------

